# Need help on how to trim a window adjacent to a angled wall



## durhamray (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a unique situation with a window that is install in a wall so that one side of the window is about 2.5” from the adjacent wall which is on 45 degree angle. This makes trimming out the window a difficult task. Any help would be appreciated. Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Just rip trim to fit and at a 45 against the angled wall
Jack


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

What jack said. And welcome.


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

That's one way,another is to use two pieces of the mould to make one.By that I mean rip the first piece to an inside 22.5* with the long point of the mitre touching the wall(if it's 2.5" from the reveal you want at the window to the wall angle then cut it that wide overall)then rip the second from new stock making up the total width of the moulding(if the moulding is 4" wide then the second piece would be cut 1.5")by cutting it on the same inside 22.5* and putting the mould back together.You must cut the 45* angle(that picture frame the window) on the pieces as well before you rip them to size.Basically what it does is just turn the corner following the wall.The header and bottom mould must be cut on the same angles also starting with two pieces.
Man that's confusing:blink: I wish I could show you but it looks good


----------



## durhamray (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank Formula462, I just completed the trim and I used a technique close to what you talked about the difference is I glued up the header and bottom to the side trim first before cutting the 45 degree angle I made two of these and used the second piece to cut the matching 45 degree angle then glued them together and done.
thanks for the reply


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

durham could you please post a picture I want to see it. I'm no good at visualizing stuff like that.


----------

